# Application of CF IRP Policy



## Future Pensioner (25 Sep 2012)

I am a Reservist who began a class B contract in 2007 and was moved to the location of the contract at the expense of the Crown under CF IRP - APS 2006-2007 Policies.

My contract has now ended and I have asked for a return move to a third location.  I am being told that the third location has to be at least 40 km from my current residence.  I asked for clarification of this as the current CF IRP Policy does not have that stipulation - it just says under 13.09: 

_Reserve Force members may move to:
· their initial place of duty; or
· a 3rd location costs not to exceed relocation to their initial place of duty._

I have been told that I will not be administered under the CF IRP 2009 policies, but under the CF IRP 2006-2007 policies because that was the policies that were in existence when I accepted my contract of employment - even though I will be affecting my return move in 2012.

Is this correct?  I can not find a policy to substantiate their decision.  Usually it is the other way around - i.e. it does not matter what the old policy says - there is a new policy in place and that is what applies.

Can anyone provide me with some insight on this - it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dapaterson (25 Sep 2012)

Check the original message authorizing your relocation; it may include a stipulation on how your return move will be administered.


----------



## Future Pensioner (25 Sep 2012)

Thanks DAPaterson, I have checked - no stipulation on how my return move will be administered.


----------



## dapaterson (25 Sep 2012)

I'll take a look at the DWAN DGCB site tomorrow: I have a faint recollection of a policy message posted there, but it's been quite a number of years since I last looked.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Sep 2012)

Future Pensioner said:
			
		

> · a 3rd location costs not to exceed relocation to their initial place of duty.[/i]



Just out of curiousity, what was the distance from your original residence to this one, and what is the distance from this one to your third location?


----------



## Future Pensioner (25 Sep 2012)

Distance from original was 203 kms.

Distance to the 3rd location will most likely be under 40 km as I would like to stay in the area.  Also, as point of clarification, I am NOT proceeding to a new place of duty, I am staying in the local area.


----------



## dapaterson (26 Sep 2012)

I have thus far been unable to find any message governing the application of relocation policy - there used to be  TR POL messages, but they have been cancelled.

I'd suggest you ask the Brookfiled rep and CF moves co-ordinator for the policy.  They are the supposed to be the experts.  And, for the record, "Well, that's the way we do it" is not a valid reply.  



[sidebar discussion]
The "must move 40km" is an interesting stipulation - and perhaps one that should be implemented for all CF members on taking their IPR move.  There are many CF members who, on retirement, move within their local community at crown expense - hardly the intent of the "final move back home" the CF provides.  Indeed, I know of one service couple where both took their IPR moves within 3 years, and stayed in the same community.
[/sidebar discussion]


----------



## Grunt_031 (26 Sep 2012)

> least 40 km from my current residence.



Maybe somebody is confusing requirements for claiming on taxes under Moving Expenses.

From Line 219 Moving Expenses

To qualify, your new home must be at least 40 kilometres (by the shortest usual public route) closer to the new place of work or educational institution.


----------



## Future Pensioner (26 Sep 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I have thus far been unable to find any message governing the application of relocation policy - there used to be  TR POL messages, but they have been cancelled.
> 
> I'd suggest you ask the Brookfiled rep and CF moves co-ordinator for the policy.  They are the supposed to be the experts.  And, for the record, "Well, that's the way we do it" is not a valid reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## dapaterson (26 Sep 2012)

Grunt_031 said:
			
		

> Maybe somebody is confusing requirements for claiming on taxes under Moving Expenses.
> 
> From Line 219 Moving Expenses
> 
> To qualify, your new home must be at least 40 kilometres (by the shortest usual public route) closer to the new place of work or educational institution.



The 2006 IRP manual, addendum 9 (Reserve Relocation) specifies that the move must be more than 40km.


----------



## dapaterson (26 Sep 2012)

Future Pensioner said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply.  Interestingly enough, the decision was made by DCBA - but with no ref to any policy, just them saying that the 2006-2007 will be used.  Oddly enough, it is the only CF IRP that states a "caution" for reseve "return moves" that indicates it must be more than 40 km.  That "caution" has been removed in the 2008 and 2009 policies.



I'd suggest going back to DCBA and requesting the policy basis for that statement.  And again, "Because we say so" or "Because we always do it that way" is not a policy.


----------



## DAA (26 Sep 2012)

Have a look at  the current CFIRP Manual, Art 1.1.04, not sure if this falls into the mix with respect to what version of the policy does or does not apply.

I know in previous years, it was based on the policy in effect at the time of Release but that has since changed.


----------



## Occam (26 Sep 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The 2006 IRP manual, addendum 9 (Reserve Relocation) specifies that the move must be more than 40km.



That's not exactly what it says.  It says:

*Caution: Reserve Force members electing to relocate to a location other than their initial place of duty must be at least 40 Kms away from their current primary residence.*

Initial place of duty - A
Current primary residence - B
Intended place of residence - C

To me, the above means that as long as the distance between A and B was greater than 40 Km, then you can move to C.

It doesn't say that B to C must be greater than 40 Km.

Edit: Or, maybe it's just that I need another coffee, as I'm questioning the way I'm reading it now...


----------



## Occam (26 Sep 2012)

Okay, I've arrived at the conclusion that in order to elect to relocate to a location other than your initial place of duty, you must be at least 40 Km away from your current residence.  So, hop in your car, drive 41 km in any direction from your current residence, and then declare at the top of your lungs that you wish to relocate to a third location, and you should be good to go as you are greater than 40 Km away from your current residence at the instance in time when you make the election.   

Geez, what a poorly written statement in the CFIRP.


----------



## Future Pensioner (26 Sep 2012)

I agree - poorly worded policy.  I wonder why it was removed in subsequent CF IRP policy docs.

Still can't figure out why they are applying the 2006-2007 policy to a 2012 return move.  I have asked for clarification, but I wonder if anyone knows of a reservist who had a recent return move and what policy was applied to them????


----------



## bridges (26 Sep 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> Okay, I've arrived at the conclusion that in order to elect to relocate to a location other than your initial place of duty, you must be at least 40 Km away from your current residence.  So, hop in your car, drive 41 km in any direction from your current residence, and then declare at the top of your lungs that you wish to relocate to a third location, and you should be good to go as you are greater than 40 Km away from your current residence at the instance in time when you make the election.
> 
> Geez, what a poorly written statement in the CFIRP.



 ;D     

And, yet another example of how some explanatory notes - the "why" of the policy - would be helpful, if incorporated directly into the policy document.


----------

